# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  كيف تعالجين رفض أو تقيؤ طفلك للدواء‎

## ابو عوده

سيدتي حاولي دائماً أن تحببي طفلك بأخذ الدواء عن قناعة ورضا تام, ليتمكن الطفل من الحصول على الاستفادة القصوى من الدواء, وأيضاً كي لا يؤذي نفسه بالبكاء المتواصل خاصة إذا كان مريضاً ويعاني من آلام .




فإذا تقيأ الطفل الدواء لأنه لم يستطع الاحتفاظ بأي شيء في معدته, لا بد في هذه الحالة من إعطائه دواء لمنع القيء, والذي يتوفر غالباً على شكل تحاميل.
وبعد وضع التحاميل للطفل يجب أن يبقى نائماً على بطنه لمدة 5دقائق على الأقل, فحاولي أن تشغليه بمشاهدة التلفاز أو بحكاية ترويها له, كما يمكنك أن تشرحي له أنه يجب أن لا يذهب للحمام قبل مضي نصف ساعة على الأقل.
أما إذا تقيء الطفل الدواء لرفضه له؛ فإذا كان هذا الدواء مضاد حيوي حاولي إعطائه جرعة أخرى في أقرب وقت إذا لم يكن توقيت الدواء بالأمر الهام, ويجب أن تنتظري حاولي ساعة قبل أن تحاولي إعطائه الدواء مرة أخرى.
وفي حال عاود الطفل وتقيء الدواء مرة أخرى فعليك إيجاد طريقة بديلة لإعطائه الدواء, مثل إضافة الدواء إلى بعض العصير الطبيعي, أو بوضع الدواء ضمن الطعام المفضل لدى الطفل؛ وذلك لإخفاء طعم الدواء إذا كان طعمه سيئاً أو إذا رفض الطفل أخذ الدواء لسبب

----------


## باريسيا

حلو نصيحه حلوه اكتير 
وفكره رائعه 

فعلاً بلاحض سوء التعامل مع الطفل لرفضه الدواء واجباره عليها وتقيائه المستمر منها 
يسلمو اديك موضوع ونصايح عنجد حلوه 

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## النورس الحزين

نصيحة حلوة بس بعدين بتخاف يصير يحب يمرض عشان يوحذ دواء شكرا

----------

